# Disabling internet on Ethernet / LAN in Windows 8



## essaji (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I am running Windows 8 OS. I have a wired Ethernet connection which connects to my network at home (NAS, Printer, etc.). The Ethernet also provides internet connection. I have a separate and faster internet connection on Wi-Fi. 

The issue is that unless I disable the Ethernet (see attached screenshot - "Disabling Ethernet"), internet priority is always through the Ethernet even though I am also connected on the desired Wi-Fi network.

I have tried the following, but not able to get results :banghead:.

1. In Network and Internet / Network Sharing Center, I have accessed the "Advanced Settings" and provided for Wi-Fi Priority over Ethernet and Local Area Connection. This has not helped.

2. In properties of the Ethernet, I have tried to uncheck TCP IPv6 and TCP IPv4 (see attached screenshot - "Unchecking TCP IP"). This however causes the network to become inaccessible as well.

Earlier I had some how managed to accomplish this in Windows XP following option 2, but somehow cannot seem to manage in Windows 8.

Any help would be truly appreciated :thumb:.

Many thanks in advance,

Essaji


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It would be very rare that a wireless connection is faster then wired. Wired Ethernet is always faster. 
Go to Search and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter. In *Network Connections*, right click *Ethernet* and choose *Disable. *


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Won't disabling the ethernet adapter disable any data packets being sent through a wired connection? As I understand, disabling it there is like disabling the device in Device Manager. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

My Bad, I was under the impression that is what you wanted to do. 
OK, you can assign a static IP address to the Local Area Connection. which would only give it local network connection and not internet. Set static IP - DHCP is not enabled for ?Local Area Connection?


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Well I'm not the OP of the question, I was just clarifying if that's what would happen if essaji were to do that.


----------

